

Azure Premium Storage - prakashc
http://azure.microsoft.com/blog/2015/04/16/azure-premium-storage-now-generally-available-2

======
vosper
This is cool (and, really, required at this point to be competitive) but why
can't they use a self-explanatory name?

Amazon calls their SSD-backed volumes "General Purpose (SSD)" and "Provisioned
IOPS (SSD)" which explain themselves. Azure Premium Storage could mean
anything (and when it's the norm in a couple of years, what will they call it
then?)

~~~
kobybecker
Super Premium :-) I think the way we think about it here is: Azure "Premium"
Storage as opposed to the regular Storage offering we have. Having said that,
our naming could have indeed been better.

Disclaimer: msft engineer with Azure Storage

